# Atypus spp.



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jul 5, 2005)

Some pics of Atypus spp. and their burrows


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 5, 2005)

very cool!
i always try to find non-tarantula myglamorphs in my local area.

thanks


----------



## aftershock (Jul 8, 2005)

Ayypus affinis


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 8, 2005)

aftershock said:
			
		

> Atypus affinis



isn't that one of the few myglamorphs in the homeland (this american mutt is at least 6% swedish )


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 8, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> isn't that one of the few myglamorphs in the homeland (this american mutt is at least 6% swedish )


The only mygalomorph here.

/Lelle


----------



## aftershock (Jul 9, 2005)

Another pic


----------



## aftershock (Jul 9, 2005)

Showing fangs


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 9, 2005)

awesome spider  I guess  a bite would hurt a bit with these big knife as fang


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi,

some alcohol material pictures of german local "wanna-be-T": _Atypus piceus_

Carapace: 






Chelicerae + eye tubercle:






Sternum + Labium (adnate)


----------



## Tegenaria (Aug 7, 2006)

Atypus is one cool looking spider!


----------

